# Bufo gigantica ?



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

There's been a lot of talk lately about giant toad species. A friend of mine several years ago was in Brazil and he told me of toads he had seen the size of footballs. This is what I think he saw.

This animal belongs to me and it is 12 inches snout to vent. Infact I have not weighed it but I bet it will better any I have seen. It feeds on chicks and jumbo mice no problem.

My hand in the pic is around 9 inches from wrist to end of finger.

Anyway enjoy.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

That is an awesome toad :lol2:, dont now how you do it sean haha


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

seanUK said:


> There's been a lot of talk lately about giant toad species. A friend of mine several years ago was in Brazil and he told me of toads he had seen the size of footballs. This is what I think he saw.
> 
> This animal belongs to me and it is 12 inches snout to vent. Infact I have not weighed it but I bet it will better any I have seen. It feeds on chicks and jumbo mice no problem.
> 
> ...


thats humongus!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> That is an awesome toad :lol2:, dont now how you do it sean haha


Sometimes I even amaze myself. :gasp:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

spencerburgo said:


> thats humongus!:lol2::lol2:


It sure is but there's always a bigger toad as I have proved here hahaha. :2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I cant get over the damn things size :lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is mine next to my hand at 9inch vent to snout, yours Sean is apsolutely gigantic, i wonder what its age is.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

seanUK said:


> It sure is but there's always a bigger toad as I have proved here hahaha. :2thumb:


 
you have a PM sean


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> you have a PM sean


Cheers Steve pm answered


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> I cant get over the damn things size :lol2:


I knew you would like it.:mf_dribble:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> This is mine next to my hand at 9inch vent to snout, yours Sean is apsolutely gigantic, i wonder what its age is.
> image


When you see it in person you won't believe your eyes. :gasp:


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

F***ing hell WOW!!!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I cant wait to see it mate, i hope you invite us round soon so i can have a closer look, i dont think its sunk in yet that you have a toad so large :lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> I cant wait to see it mate, i hope you invite us round soon so i can have a closer look, i dont think its sunk in yet that you have a toad so large :lol2:


You just never know what some folk have in their locker. :2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

RAIN MAN said:


> F***ing hell WOW!!!


 
You can say that again and again..:2thumb:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

seanUK said:


> There's been a lot of talk lately about giant toad species. A friend of mine several years ago was in Brazil and he told me of toads he had seen the size of footballs. This is what I think he saw.
> 
> This animal belongs to me and it is 12 inches snout to vent. Infact I have not weighed it but I bet it will better any I have seen. It feeds on chicks and jumbo mice no problem.
> 
> ...


Sean.....You've won with that one. That is simply the biggest one I've ever seen. :no1:

I have also pm'd you.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Uromastyxman said:


> Sean.....You've won with that one. That is simply the biggest one I've ever seen. :no1:
> 
> I have also pm'd you.
> 
> Andy:2thumb:


 
Thanks Andy, Yes it is definately a big one but someone somewhere will have a bigger one hidden away.  

I've answered your pm.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sean has just smashed the record i think :lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> Sean has just smashed the record i think :lol2:


:mf_dribble::no1::whistling2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

:lol2: everytime i come on the forum now i have to look at this toad, something keeps pulling me towards it hahah.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> :lol2: everytime i come on the forum now i have to look at this toad, something keeps pulling me towards it hahah.


Your toad obsessed mate:whistling2:

Mind you I'm only here having another look myself.:lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> :lol2: everytime i come on the forum now i have to look at this toad, something keeps pulling me towards it hahah.


That's because you want it haha:2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Uromastyxman said:


> Your toad obsessed mate:whistling2:
> 
> Mind you I'm only here having another look myself.:lol2:


It's the toad that dreams are made of. :gasp:

I've not seen a bigger one but would certainly like to.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that is one huge Toady !!!


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

andyh75 said:


> Wow that is one huge Toady !!!


It looks even bigger when you see it in person.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I will honestly fight to the death to get my hands on this toad if its the last thing i ever do :lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> I will honestly fight to the death to get my hands on this toad if its the last thing i ever do :lol2:


I know your very determined. :2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Someone once said that good things come to those who wait, i honestly think iv waited long enough, this is the toad iv been waiting to get my hands on for a long time now :lol2:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Someone once said that good things come to those who wait, i honestly think iv waited long enough, this is the toad iv been waiting to get my hands on for a long time now :lol2:


tom you have toad fever!! only this toad can cure you:lol2::lol2:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

spencerburgo said:


> tom you have toad fever!! only this toad can cure you:lol2::lol2:
> 
> cheers spencer.............


 
Toadtastic....:mf_dribble:


----------



## Hgiven1234 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Cane toad giant*

hi sean,harry here , can you message me on facebook a second? whats your name on it? i wanted to ask you questions about the giant cane toad that is 12 inches,cheers


----------

